# 19 Year old American with questions



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a 19 year old American male, and a friend of mine who is from Bosnia, told me about how Americans can go over there to work, and can get paid better, and the government gives you a car, and a place to live, and invites you to lots of dinners because you are working for them, and when you move back to the U.S., the government still gives you some sort of money. 

Is any of this true? I am very interested in doing something "huge" in my life and I think this would be an amazing experience. Thank you


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

That is an absolute fabrication.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> That is an absolute fabrication.


What do you mean?


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

manderino said:


> What do you mean?


Come on guys I am really wanting to do this!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I mean that you were told a complete lie, I've never heard of any americans moving here and getting "paid better", getting cars, a place to live, dinner invitations, and more money when they move back to the US.

Emiratis do receive benefits from the government when they get married, but that's it. 

Don't know where your friend got this information from but is not correct.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The "getting paid better" part is really up to you. Yes, a lot of people have very good salaries here depending on their experience and level. But I assure you that the government will give you nothing for free, not even healthcare.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

hmmm..I'll have to let him know. Maybe it was Qatar he was speaking of. I don't know, but nonetheless, I am very interested in exploring the world in new ways, and want to know if I would be in any danger being an American. I don't know anything about this, but I am very interested in doing something like this, and meeting new people, and learning languages and conversating with them and learning new culture. How would I go about doing this?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There are no "dangers" in being an American. Dubai is 90% expats from all over the world so is a very multicultural place. 

I personally think you are too young to move to Dubai. If you want to explore the world a little bit and learn new cultures and languages why don't you try Europe our South America instead, which are the kind of places where you can go backpacking and live in smaller budgets. There is no way you can survive in Dubai unless you have a proper job, living here does not come cheap. I do know of a guy who I believe is in his early 20's and he says he is having a blast, however he does have a proper job in Real Estate. So if you plan to move here the first thing you will need to sort out is a job. What do you currently do, and what kind of work experience could you provide to an employer in Dubai?


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> There are no "dangers" in being an American. Dubai is 90% expats from all over the world so is a very multicultural place.
> 
> I personally think you are too young to move to Dubai. If you want to explore the world a little bit and learn new cultures and languages why don't you try Europe our South America instead, which are the kind of places where you can go backpacking and live in smaller budgets. There is no way you can survive in Dubai unless you have a proper job, living here does not come cheap. I do know of a guy who I believe is in his early 20's and he says he is having a blast, however he does have a proper job in Real Estate. So if you plan to move here the first thing you will need to sort out is a job. What do you currently do, and what kind of work experience could you provide to an employer in Dubai?


I am graduating from high school in the next month, and with Dubai being as advanced as it seems, it seems my field would be suitable. I am going to start college in a few months going as a Network Administrator, which will be a great salary job


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well then my advice for you would be to get your degree, get some work experience, and then try to find a job here.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Well then my advice for you would be to get your degree, get some work experience, and then try to find a job here.


Well, would it be too much for me right now, if I went to visit Dubai? Just for like a week or two. To see if I would like it there? If I were to do so, what kind of money would I need to bring?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well is difficult to say how much money you will need. Where do you plan to stay? Do you have any friends or relatives here, or would you stay in a hotel? That would make a huge difference, after the airfare, your accomodation would be your main expense. Look at expedia for hotel deals. For meals budget at least 100 dhs per day for budget places (BK, kabab places, etc) or 300 dhs if for "nicer" restaurants). Taxis will depend on how far you're going, but do consider that the city is very spread, so let's say that you are staying in a budget hotel in Deira, and what to go to Ski Dubai at the Mall of Emirates, that would be around 50 dhs each way. So is hard to say. It all depends on where you are staying, how much you're planning to go out (which would be a bit since you're planning to come and see the place), and what sort of places are you planning to go for lunch.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

No I know no one, or anything about the place ha ha. So a hotel is a definite. And Dhs? Is that what the currency is? What kind of rate is that for USD?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

manderino said:


> No I know no one, or anything about the place ha ha. So a hotel is a definite. And Dhs? Is that what the currency is? What kind of rate is that for USD?


The currency is Dirhams, or AED.

1 United Arab Emirates dirham = 0.27225 U.S. dollars

I recommend you to read all the contents of this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...w-about-dubai-please-read-before-posting.html

I guarantee you that pretty much all the questions you may have have been already answered on this thread or others here at the forum.

Good luck


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok, I will read up on this. Thank you very much for your time, and willingness to talk to a "kid".  Take care


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

haha not a problem. good luck!!


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Even your own government wont give you a car, now why would a foreign govt? please stop and think.


manderino said:


> I am a 19 year old American male, and a friend of mine who is from Bosnia, told me about how Americans can go over there to work, and can get paid better, and the government gives you a car, and a place to live, and invites you to lots of dinners because you are working for them, and when you move back to the U.S., the government still gives you some sort of money.
> 
> Is any of this true? I am very interested in doing something "huge" in my life and I think this would be an amazing experience. Thank you


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

Manderino few words
Most jobs here that are well paying you have to either be college educated or have tonsssssss of professional experience which at 19 isnt possible. So please go ahead and get that Bachelors first before you think about an Expatriate gig.
Secondly, you dont necessarily make more money here than you do in the states. However when things such as transportation and Housing are paid by your company, it helps. Most jobs for salary are on par with the states. Just the housing allowance and transport make it seem more.
Thirdly- u pay less in taxes, i think the Limit for earned income for 2009 is $91,400.00 so anything you make below that amount is not taxed, so long as you stay out of the country for 330 days per calender year.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I am a 19 year old American male, and a friend of mine who is from Bosnia, told me about how Americans can go over there to work, and can get paid better, and the government gives you a car, and a place to live, and invites you to lots of dinners because you are working for them, and when you move back to the U.S., the government still gives you some sort of money.
> 
> Is any of this true? I am very interested in doing something "huge" in my life and I think this would be an amazing experience. Thank you


Only thing you are vaguely correct about is the fact that Americans get paid better here but that's only relative to what you would have gotten paid doing the same job back in the states (at least in most cases) but i can't believe you would think that the U.A.E government actually brings americans here then sends em back and keeps paying em! 

I really think you should at least get a degree and some work experience before even thinking about moving to Dubai or Qatar which is actually more conservative compared to Dubai. As an american you would probably be safer living in dubai than back in america  as for housing/car etc those things are most of the time a part of the contract you are signing with your company, the government has nothing to do with it.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

and finally may I add that the days of the awesome packages with a 3 bedroom villa and BMW included are long gone.... unless is a top management position or a very, very specialised job, for which they need to hire someone from overseas.

Secondly, most of the vacancies now go to people who are already living in Dubai. Due to the recession there are heaps and heaps of people who were sacked and are looking for new jobs.

And lasty, due to the lesser amount of job offers, and higher amount of people who lost their jobs and are desperate looking for a new one, nowdays companies can get away with paying lower salaries. 

This is all due to the recession as before the recession things were awesome. We hope it will pick up at some point but at the moment that is the way things are.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Ok guys, thank you all for your help, and time. I appreciate it!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

agreed with the posts to your thread

need a degree or ten million years experience to get paid anything good here.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

man if things don't start improving here it will turn into a ghost town!


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

What about Qatar and the oil companies? Anything there for Americans?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

manderino said:


> What about Qatar and the oil companies? Anything there for Americans?


[email protected]xation with his american nationality


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

being American doesnt mean diddly squat. You are too young to have any credible professional experience to get you anything tangible. More so this isnt the states, there are no work ur way @ starbucks and Tacobell and go to college type gigs. 

You are 19, i doubt employers in this part of the world would even consider you for any remotely serious jobs considering your age and lack of experience. you might be able to get that starbucks or taxi driving gig, but good luck competing with pple from countries where $500 monthly is a decent paycheck.

SO UHM YEAH LIKE I SAID STAY IN SCHOOL KIDDO, aint much for you out there. 
PS: AMERICANS come a dime a dozen, minus being American, what else ya got? 



manderino said:


> What about Qatar and the oil companies? Anything there for Americans?


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

DXB-NY said:


> being American doesnt mean diddly squat. You are too young to have any credible professional experience to get you anything tangible. More so this isnt the states, there are no work ur way @ starbucks and Tacobell and go to college type gigs.
> 
> You are 19, i doubt employers in this part of the world would even consider you for any remotely serious jobs considering your age and lack of experience. you might be able to get that starbucks or taxi driving gig, but good luck competing with pple from countries where $500 monthly is a decent paycheck.
> 
> ...


Ugh..the states suck! Haha I haven't really been anywhere I just wanna do something different! Maybe the certification I already have and 2 years of college will be better to offer to an employer.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can I vote for this thread as the funniest so far this year?


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Can I vote for this thread as the funniest so far this year?


It's funny that I want to explore the world?


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

You know, I got on here with a question, and I get a kick out of talking about the future, realistic or not, and I really see no humor in this. I live in Parke County, Indiana, and it is one of the smallest counties in probably the country, there is nothing here, nothing for which my degree would bring the best out of me, maybe a 30k a year job, but nothing huge. With my degree, I could go anywhere in the world with it, and be fine financially. I don't see a problem with any of my posts, rather than the fact that I do talk a lot!


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

And yes, I understand that the questions I asked were a little, much, but the guy that told me about this is a very well educated Bosnian, so I had to ask. Perhaps I just misunderstood him?


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

manderino said:


> And yes, I understand that the questions I asked were a little, much, but the guy that told me about this is a very well educated Bosnian, so I had to ask. Perhaps I just misunderstood him?


Yeah... no need to make fun of him. He is only 19 years old and have the natural curiosity of someone who has lived in a small place all his life and wants to get to know the world (much better than thinking he is in the centre of the universe). There is nothing wrong about that... just that people here are a little tired of listening to stories about Dubai been paved with gold when it is a hard place sometimes.

Anyway, I also came from a small place and had the chance to travel the world and lived in 6 different countries thanks to my studies... so my best advice would be get good education and working experience and give it a try. Be patient. Otherwise... the other option is to save a few $$$ take a plane to somewhere cheap (Latin America or South East Asia) and try to survive a year doing odd jobs (teaching English or just working in a coffee place) and when you come back... do study/work!


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

klaus3974 said:


> Yeah... no need to make fun of him. He is only 19 years old and have the natural curiosity of someone who has lived in a small place all his life and wants to get to know the world (much better than thinking he is in the centre of the universe). There is nothing wrong about that... just that people here are a little tired of listening to stories about Dubai been paved with gold when it is a hard place sometimes.
> 
> Anyway, I also came from a small place and had the chance to travel the world and lived in 6 different countries thanks to my studies... so my best advice would be get good education and working experience and give it a try. Be patient. Otherwise... the other option is to save a few $$$ take a plane to somewhere cheap (Latin America or South East Asia) and try to survive a year doing odd jobs (teaching English or just working in a coffee place) and when you come back... do study/work!


Hey man I appreciate it. Teaching English I think would be a fun job! Thanks a lot man, and I look forward to seeing the world!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

manderino said:


> Hey man I appreciate it. Teaching English I think would be a fun job! Thanks a lot man, and I look forward to seeing the world!


get a degree and a couple of years experience and you´ll find your way around. Be patient! You are only 19 and in a lot of countries that is still considered to be underage!! There is no rush!! If you really want to do this, prepare yourself, get a degree, work a couple of years, save money, learn a new language (or two) and eventually you'll get your chance!! You really want to do this so I see no reason why it shouldn't happen, you just need to work for it, be patient and in the meanwhile get more experience and knowledge! because realistically at 19 and with no real work experience there is no way you can find a job here. Now if what you really want is to "see the world!" then just work, save money and go backpacking to europe or south america as I suggested on my first message. I know an australian dude who is 26 and has visited around 40 countires. Obviously all backpacking/couchsurfing, etc. He works the winters in Colorado in a ski resort, saves money, and when the snow melts he just goes traveling around the world! By the time the money is over he just returns to the resort and does the whole thing again. If whilst he is traveling, he finds a place where he wants to spend more time, he takes whatever job he can find, or sometimes just hooks up with a girl and conveniently crashes her place in the meanwhile. So something like this is more doable and reasonable for a young dude like yourself. Finding a job in Dubai with no degree and work experience is not....

hope this helps


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

By backpacking, what do you mean? Sorry about all the questions!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

OK this is when you need to use google mate. 

sorry man but we can't do the whole thing for you!!! do a search on the internet and you'll see what I mean !!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> ugh..the states suck! Haha I haven't really been anywhere I just wanna do something different! Maybe the certification I already have and 2 years of college will be better to offer to an employer.


you are taking things for granted




> What about Qatar and the oil companies? Anything there for Americans?


and of course where there's oil there's something to do for americans!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I moved over here at 19 by myself, but im in property which required experience but no degree, but i have been working in property since I was 16. 

you can do it, but you need money behind to start off with, no company will pay for everything nowadays..... and no company hiring a serious paying position will look at you....

Have you thought about property lol?


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> By backpacking, what do you mean? Sorry about all the questions!


this is where i start thinking if he has been trollin the whole time, maybe he is a genius!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

jander13 said:


> this is where i start thinking if he has been trollin the whole time, maybe he is a genius!!!


well either way I am done helping here. If he's trolling, what a shame I've been wasting my time. Not cool. If he is for real, what a shame he is so passive that he can't even find out what backpacking is about. He can't even Google a little bit, and yet he wants to make it around the world and do great stuff.... sigh.

I'm outta here.


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Yep...sorry I wasted your time guys. Anyways, thanks for the info


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

what a ********


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Unfair marc, leave the poor guy alone, i mean, he's probably called Enis, from small town america trying to make something of his life. Give him a break....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

if hes for real then its all good, but if this has been a troll or some BS the whole time then thats just capital SH1T


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I was taking the p i s s matey....


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

oh ok lol....... i


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

I find this funny.you guys get on me for asking questions on a forum. It's kind of pathetic, you guys are like 30 + calling me a ******** because I retort after someone accuses me of "trolling", which is what you do when you're fishing for Marlin. Nonetheless, act your age. And yes, I am from a small town, and my name is not Enis, and if it was, so what? I don't see a problem with wanting to explore and see what else is out there. Forums don't make you famous or cool or whatever image you're trying to create, so why would I get on here and waste my time bull****tin unless I was serious about it? Come on....


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

*talk about sterotypical*



manderino said:


> I don't know anything about this, but I am very interested in doing something like this, and meeting new people, and learning languages and conversating with them and learning new culture. How would I go about doing this?


Start by getting an education sounds like you need it, or you've let a very sheltered life like most of the American youth. 

Do you own a passport?

Have you ever been out of Parke County?



manderino said:


> hmmm..I'll have to let him know. Maybe it was Qatar he was speaking of.


so you still believe this fabrication





manderino said:


> someone accuses me of "trolling", which is what you do when you're fishing for Marlin.


Time to take Izzys advice re Google



manderino said:


> I am very interested in exploring the world in new ways, and want to know if I would be in any danger being an American.


the only danger (been an American) is that people will take the piss out of your Gullability, my 6 year old Nephew seems to have more common sense than you, thats just judging from the sort of simple questions you ask.

but its understandable, this is when stereotypical small town Indiana is the reality, or maybe your just full of it


Guys take a look at this from an Irish Forum about americans Boards . ie just hilarious


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Goddamn you guys are pricks. I have a passport, I planned on going to Berlin for a couple of weeks, but things came up and the plan fell through. Yes, smartass, I have been out of Parke County. I still don't see why you guys are jumping my ass for this thread. Furthermore, the word trolling is a ****ing slang word, so you guys are griping at me for not knowing some jargon. I am getting an education, I am in highschool, cut me some slack, I can't do much more, I can't skip a few years. As for the fabrication, I listen to what people say, and investigate to see if it's true before I make an assumption. It's not my fault that my school doesn't teach us about Dubai, or how many square feet the Wall of China is, or how many feathers a bald eagle has, I'm starting college in the fall, maybe they'll teach that there.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Goddamn you guys are pricks. I have a passport, I planned on going to Berlin for a couple of weeks, but things came up and the plan fell through. Yes, smartass, I have been out of Parke County. I still don't see why you guys are jumping my ass for this thread. Furthermore, the word trolling is a ****ing slang word, so you guys are griping at me for not knowing some jargon. I am getting an education, I am in highschool, cut me some slack, I can't do much more, I can't skip a few years. As for the fabrication, I listen to what people say, and investigate to see if it's true before I make an assumption. It's not my fault that my school doesn't teach us about Dubai, or how many square feet the Wall of China is, or how many feathers a bald eagle has, I'm starting college in the fall, maybe they'll teach that there.


now i am sure you are trolling!


----------



## manderino (Apr 12, 2009)

Trolling, on Urbandictionary.com, says that it is being a dick on the internet, simply because you can, and what it looks like to me, is that one person said a snide comment, and the rest followed. I'm not trying to start any arguments here, guys. I am 100% "for real" about this. I'm not trying to piss people off, or anything of that sort, and I am sorry if I snapped back at the comments, it's just how I am. I apologize for the arguing, and some of the questions I may have asked, or offended any of you with. In a previous post, I don't remember who said it, but one of you guys posted a comment saying, "The days of the free BMWs are over", or something along those lines. Maybe that is what my Bosnian friend was speaking of? I don't know, and that is why I asked about it. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I'm not trying to start any arguments here, guys. I am 100% "for real" about this. I'm not trying to piss people off, or anything of that sort, and I am sorry if I snapped back at the comments, it's just how I am.


if you act like this in dubai they instantly cut your head off! you don't get the chance to apologize


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Enough.

Manderino asked a simple question, and now has his answers.
Im closing the thread, as some of you are acting very childish.

Manderino, if you have any other questions, please feel free to start another thread.


----------

